# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Involve him her also in packing the things.

## JeanyKent

Involve him her also in packing the things. See to it him her that you are packing his or her favourite things and be able to ask him what other things he she wants to take. 

Contact airlines, bus, train or other way of transportation system in your travel. You may ask them for extra consideration because you are traveling with an autistic behavior kid. You may possibly also refer if she or he has allergies reaction. Also when you do an online booking for your hotel reserve you must mention these for them to provide you with an extra consideration.

----------


## lathermore

Tips for Packing :
1. Clothes as per days and members
2. Water bag or bottles
3. Milk bag or bottles if you have very small kid
4. Extra shoes or shocks

----------


## peat

Your partner would rather know more about you than you do yourself. It is a great idea to involve your partner in packing so that you don't miss a single thing which might be required afterwards.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Your associate would rather know more about you than you do yourself. It is a smart concept to include your associate in providing so that you don't neglect just one factor which might be necessary afterwards.

----------


## steefen1

Tips for Packing :
1. Clothes as per days and members
2. Water bag or bottles
3. Milk bag or bottles if you have very small kid
4. Extra shoes or shocks

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Your partner would rather know more about you than you do yourself. It is a great idea to involve your partner in packing so that you don't miss a single thing which might be required afterwards.

----------


## minicrouzs

Here all tips are very informative for us, According to me best travel  tips are Clothes as per days and members, Water bag or bottles, Milk bag or bottles if you have very small kid, and Extra shoes or shocks.  You can follow these all tips which i sharing with you.

----------


## Aimee

And extra toothbrush and toothpaste.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Put heavier things in the base of the pack and different tips incorporate stuffing shoes with collapsed sock balls and collapsing comparable formed garments together. 
I likewise exhorts pressing lightweight fabrics and utilizing pressing solid shapes to benefit as much as possible from the space accessible.

----------

